# Motivation has taken a knock - inches away from quitting



## Badger1777 (Sep 27, 2014)

Evening all.

A few months ago, before joining a martial arts club for the first time in more than 20 years, I was in hospital having came within touching distance of death, following months of illness. Right, that's that important point out of the way.

So I joined a martial club with my 5 year old son, and love it. Except my unfitness (I'd have been unfit anyway, but I reached an unprecedented level of unfitness while I was ill for months and couldn't do much). This lack of fitness means I keep dehydrating and overheating in class, as discussed in these two threads.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/46-health-tips-martial-artist/115778-staying-hydrated.html
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/11...3-preventing-overheating-during-training.html

But, twice now, I have become physically ill in class. I don't just mean feeling a bit nauseous, I mean chest pounding, burning up, unable to stand, whole room spinning, vision blurring etc. I've had to stop and then miss half the class while I recover a bit. The first time I recovered after 10 minutes or so, and was ok for the rest of the lesson, but last time I rejoined after a 15 minute time out to cool myself down etc, was back in for 5 minutes, and was gone again.

The most frustrating thing is that was I was in my teens and 20s, I was considerably fitter than most of my peers. I'd have been able to do these workouts while having a casual conversation with people around me. Now I'm 40, overweight, and recovering from a long illness, and I can't keep up.

So my motivation is at rock bottom. I'm not quite ready to give in though. I'm hoping you good people will have some words of wisdom about effectively rebuilding one's self from scratch. Maybe some training tips that I can use to build my stamina at home, without compromising family time etc.


----------



## evelbug (Sep 27, 2014)

In my completely non-medical opinion, this sounds like your body telling you it can't do what you are trying to do.  I would suggest talking this over with your doctor and have him/her help you come up with a conditioning/recovery plan.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 27, 2014)

evelbug said:


> In my completely non-medical opinion, this sounds like your body telling you it can't do what you are trying to do.  I would suggest talking this over with your doctor and have him/her help you come up with a conditioning/recovery plan.



I hear what you say, but over the course of this year, I've probably had more conversations with my doctor than I have with my wife or my best friends. Doc says my ticker, lungs, and other vital organs are all functioning correctly, and my bloods are now normal. I know it sounds daft, but I really don't want to see the doctor for a while now if I can help it. I was ill. Now I'm on the road to recovery, and I want to look forward and not back, if that makes sense?


----------



## K-man (Sep 27, 2014)

Perhaps a reality check? I go to a gym circuit class 5 or 6 days a week to maintain muscular and cardio fitness. Ages range from about 18 to about 68. Looking around BMI would range from 18 to 32. Sometimes it is competitive as in team challenges but most times you are working against yourself. So you do what you can do at the intensity you can produce without risking your health. MA training is the same. I actually advertise that you work at your own level of fitness and ability. It seems to me that you are trying to perform at an intensity that your body won't allow. Hence my reference to the reality check. Ease off a bit. If your instructor doesn't allow you to do that then change schools. We train for fun, not to physically harm others or ourselves.
:asian:


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 27, 2014)

This one is immense, but I'll never achieve anything like this. Not being pessimistic, just realistic.

Martial Arts Training- Karate, Taekwondo, Muay Thai, MMA, Kung Fu Motivational Video HD! - YouTube


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 27, 2014)

In my non-medical opinion, I believe you should just tell the teacher your situation, and bow out of class when you feel you need to.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 27, 2014)

sounds to me like your class is very work out related.  your situation is not uncommon. i have heard many times about how a person would love to train but they are just not in shape to do it.  before you quit i would suggest looking around at other styles and other schools to find one that is more about learning the martial art and less about exersize.  i have never really liked schools that spend most of the class doing exersize. if i wanted that i would have joined planet fitness or golds gym. its cheaper.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 27, 2014)

hoshin1600 said:


> sounds to me like your class is very work out related.  your situation is not uncommon. i have heard many times about how a person would love to train but they are just not in shape to do it.  before you quit i would suggest looking around at other styles and other schools to find one that is more about learning the martial art and less about exersize.  i have never really liked schools that spend most of the class doing exersize. if i wanted that i would have joined planet fitness or golds gym. its cheaper.



That's the worst part of it. The warm up is only the first 10 minutes or so of class. Anyone should be able to push themselves for 10 minutes or so. I love the style, and the club atmosphere, and wouldn't want to change it even if I had the option (small town, not many clubs). If I can just get to a basic level of fitness, I'll be fine. I'm playing catch-up though after months of illness. Imagine if for most of a year you could barely even help out at home with the routine domestic chores. Nearly a year of doing even less than than most lazy people. That's me. That's what I have to work with. Somehow I have to achieve a basic level of fitness as quickly as I can without killing myself, so that I can go to class without having to worry about having to raise the hand of shame (ie put your hand up to declare that you're out).


----------



## seasoned (Sep 27, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> A few months ago, before joining a martial arts club for the first time in more than 20 years, I was in hospital having came within touching distance of death, following months of illness. Right, that's that important point out of the way.
> 
> ...



The only words I can give you are your own in the first post you wrote when you joined this site. At that time you were upbeat and seemed very motivated. Get back to that person....


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 27, 2014)

i think your being too hard on yourself.  slow down, relax and remember MA training is suposed to be a long term thing.  you want the benefits and the fun without the stress and anxiety.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 27, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> I want to look forward and not back, if that makes sense?



I'll suggest you not to think about any long term goal. If you think about what you are going to do in the next 10 years, most likely, you will never do it.

 Try to set up a short term goal such as 3 months. In the following 3 months, you want to achieve "something". That "something" could be as simple as to punch on your heavy bag 20,000 times. If you punch on your heavy bag 230 times daily, in 3 months you will have punched your heavy bag 230 x 90 = 20,700 times (more than 20,000 times). After 3 months, you may set up another 3 months short term goal such as roundhouse kick on your heavy bag 20,000 times. If you also add 3 months for your elbow, 3 months for your knee, after 1 year, you will have all the striking tools that you need.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Sep 27, 2014)

Working yourself back into shape is tough and it sounds to me (not a doctor) that you started too soon after your illness. See if your club will let you scale the work and then you can work your way up. If you don't, you'll tax your immune systems even more causing you to catch every illness that you come in contact with and it will prevent you from training. If they won't let you scale the work, stop training and build yourself up to the standard you need to train.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 28, 2014)

Turn it around. You're struggling with conditioning but making progress. Even if less than you'd like. 

How much progress will you make if you stop?


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 28, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Turn it around. You're struggling with conditioning but making progress. Even if less than you'd like.
> 
> How much progress will you make if you stop?
> 
> ...




So true, I don't know how many times you go per\week, but if you need time for your body to re-cooperate, maybe only go in once for the week instead of twice, but try not to stop. Then re-asses and go back to your normal routine.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 28, 2014)

Martial arts are kind of a catch 22. They will get you in shape, but at the same time you need to be in (at least) fairly decent shape to do them.
Try increasing your physical activity outside of class. Simple things like walking, taking the stairs, doing stretches, body weight squats, pushups(even if you have to do them on your knees).  These things will help to strengthen your body more than you think.

Also, take whatever it is you are training in class and do it at home when you're able...only at a slower pace.
You'll get there. The only way you won't is by quitting.

Also, try finding a sensible personal trainer that truly understands and is sympathetic towards your situation, they might be able to give you guidelines and help along the way.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 28, 2014)

Badger,
  So excited for you and your son to be able to train in the martial arts. 

  If I may opine on your situation; first speak with your instructor/s about your condition and frustrations.
  It is important they know of  them and will most likely understand your lack of conditioning. (if not they are a major source of your frustrations). 

  You did not get out of conditioning over a matter of a couple of weeks but from SEVERAL years of living life and it will not take a couple of weeks to get back into the shape you are wanting. (The mind is wanting but the body is unable at this point).

  You have matured physically and now must be an adult in your thoughts as to your ability to return to the conditioning you are wanting.

  I have people in their 40s & 50s who I have to tell to slow down, take it easy. When doing warm ups go slow and take a couple of breaks by just walking in place. Its ok to not be able to do it all.

  When doing rolls, kicks, punches only do a few at a time until you become stronger and more in condition for being able to do more. It is OK! Training is about learning about yourself and conditioning is about giving your body and mind the time to become stronger and to be able to work out for longer periods.

  Let go of your ego. You  at this point  are unable to training at the level you are striving for.
  Stop comparing yourself to others but to yourself. It wont take long but it will take time.

  I just had a late 40s lady who started with me 14 months ago who could not jog an 8[SUP]th[/SUP] of a mile. Two weeks ago she ran in her first 5-K Run taking 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place in her age division. You can do it also. Keep training/exercising, keep it exciting and fun, keep being a inspiration for your son and Never Give Up.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 28, 2014)

Badger1777 said:
			
		

> That's the worst part of it. The warm up is only the first 10 minutes or so of class. Anyone should be able to push themselves for 10 minutes or so.



About six months ago or so, ten minutes would have left me with drenched T-Shirt. In fact the slightest exertion would make me sweat buckets. It now nearly November and has taken this much time for myself to start getting back there. In terms of time for me, it will take what it takes. Hang in there man, you will get there!


----------



## crazydiamond (Sep 28, 2014)

I understand serious silliness, health concerns, and abilities. About 6-7 years ago I made a major change to improve my physical condition. At first just walking, and light dumbbells. Maybe 30 mins a day (15 weights, 15 walking) I was sweating up a storm...slow I progressed into longer faster walking (45 mins) and separate days for weights, then more substantial weight lifting and light yoga. 

I had wanted to try martial arts for a long time, but I knew I needed to get in basic shape first since I was SO out of shape. I started martial arts about 2 months ago and I am glad I got in shape first..  At 49 I can keep up 90% of the time with the 20 somethings in my class (okay I sweat more) and anyone 35+ I can leave in the dust..

Mt two cents - don't give up, but I would cut way down on your MA classes, or MAYBE take a 6 month break and focus on conditioning and getting some basic abilities back. Also I hope your consulting with the doctor and have a good handle on the condition of your heart, BP, and lungs. If you do take a break, I don't see it as quitting, if you are focusing on conditioning to get back in to it. Your still working and training - but focusing on conditioning and core.

Its time for your comeback

[video=youtube_share;Os3WfKvQEak]http://youtu.be/Os3WfKvQEak[/video]


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 28, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> I hear what you say, but over the course of this year, I've probably had more conversations with my doctor than I have with my wife or my best friends. Doc says my ticker, lungs, and other vital organs are all functioning correctly, and my bloods are now normal. I know it sounds daft, but I really don't want to see the doctor for a while now if I can help it. I was ill. Now I'm on the road to recovery, and I want to look forward and not back, if that makes sense?



What you're describing doesn't sound like it's a medical problem, especially based on this.

It may just be plain fitness.  You may have pushed too far.  Crossfitters have made a joke of "Pukey the Clown" -- but there's a truth to it.  Work too hard, and your body will stop.  Puking is common.  I remember days of football practice where half the team was puking their guts our during two-a-days...

Have you considered working with a personal trainer?  Even one session a week for several weeks can give you valuable guidance and assessment.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 28, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> That's the worst part of it. The warm up is only the first 10 minutes or so of class. Anyone should be able to push themselves for 10 minutes or so. I love the style, and the club atmosphere, and wouldn't want to change it even if I had the option (small town, not many clubs). If I can just get to a basic level of fitness, I'll be fine. I'm playing catch-up though after months of illness. Imagine if for most of a year you could barely even help out at home with the routine domestic chores. Nearly a year of doing even less than than most lazy people. That's me. That's what I have to work with. Somehow I have to achieve a basic level of fitness as quickly as I can without killing myself, so that I can go to class without having to worry about having to raise the hand of shame (ie put your hand up to declare that you're out).



No -- not everyone can push themselves super hard for 10 minutes, especially from a cold start.  On top of that, you're still recovering from a pretty massive insult to your body, based on your posts.

Again, I'm going to suggest seeking guidance from a qualified personal trainer.  They'll help you get back in shape, and keep you honest -- while giving you an honest assessment of where you stand.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 28, 2014)

Genuine thanks to all. I've read and thought about all that's been said, and taken everything on board.

I have a plan. As much as I like the idea of getting a personal trainer, I simply can't afford that option, but I have a plan. I've ordered one of those heart rate chest band things that bluetooth to your smart phone. And I'm going to train more at home, and maybe take advantage of the fact I live within a mile of a very expansive beach and dunes, perfect for running along. I know I can train without the gadgets, but if I can see actual quantifiable progress, it will keep me going I think.



jks9199 said:


> What you're describing doesn't sound like it's a medical problem, especially based on this.
> 
> It may just be plain fitness.  You may have pushed too far.



I think you're right. The medical condition was resolved in hospital following me collapsing and going unconscious at the climax of my month's long illness. Two weeks after being let out of hospital I joined my current martial arts club.

It is just total lack of fitness. When illness means your body doesn't work right for best part of a year, and you were only of average fitness before becoming ill, well, the result is quite... well me really.

The trouble with me is I will push myself 100%. If I am physically still able to move, I will do so. In one training session where we did some circuit training, and part of it was situps for 2 minutes non-stop, I found that one side of my abs was simply spent and couldn't pull any more, so did I stop like I should have? No, I found a way to shift the load across to put it all on the side that still had something left. When that was spent, I found that if I push up onto my elbows so I'm not starting from flat on my back, then I could get a few more out.

If we're training as individuals (well all at the same time but independently of each other), I will ease off. The problem happens when we pair up or form small teams. I don't know what it is because I'm not competitive by nature, but in this situation I simply can't even entertain the idea of letting my training partner/team mates down as long as I am still physically able to move. The thing is I know that's stupid, because if I burn out then I'm out of the game for much longer than if I was to simply ease off a bit before burning out, but for some reason logic seems to fail in the heat of the moment.


----------



## K-man (Sep 28, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> Genuine thanks to all. I've read and thought about all that's been said, and taken everything on board.
> 
> I have a plan. As much as I like the idea of getting a personal trainer, I simply can't afford that option, but I have a plan. I've ordered one of those heart rate chest band things that bluetooth to your smart phone. And I'm going to train more at home, and maybe take advantage of the fact I live within a mile of a very expansive beach and dunes, perfect for running along. I know I can train without the gadgets, but if I can see actual quantifiable progress, it will keep me going I think.
> 
> ...


I think you have all the answers and everything you need to get back to full fitness. Good luck!


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 28, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> About six months ago or so, ten minutes would have left me with drenched T-Shirt. In fact the slightest exertion would make me sweat buckets. It now nearly November and has taken this much time for myself to start getting back there. In terms of time for me, it will take what it takes. Hang in there man, you will get there!



it takes me a fair amount of time to get fight ready too - after a fight you back off the intensity of your workouts and then struggle to get back in shape for the next one.

don't be ashamed - i went to a TKD class a while back and the first 5 minutes had me puffing like mad i really was that out of shape so don't worry fitness takes time and you will get there in the end  

MA's are a personal journey that never ends


----------



## EddieCyrax (Sep 29, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> That's the worst part of it. The warm up is only the first 10 minutes or so of class. Anyone should be able to push themselves for 10 minutes or so. I love the style, and the club atmosphere, and wouldn't want to change it even if I had the option (small town, not many clubs). If I can just get to a basic level of fitness, I'll be fine. I'm playing catch-up though after months of illness. Imagine if for most of a year you could barely even help out at home with the routine domestic chores. Nearly a year of doing even less than than most lazy people. That's me. That's what I have to work with. Somehow I have to achieve a basic level of fitness as quickly as I can without killing myself, so that I can go to class without having to worry about having to raise the hand of shame (ie put your hand up to declare that you're out).



Not sure I agree....Our school's first 10 minutes is fairly intense, heavy cardio warm up....Many beginners struggle....instructor does a good job coaching beginners to stay within themselves and their abilities.....Fitness level increases over time.....

Dont kid yourself that the short time period will allow you to perform.

Listen to what your body is telling you....go slower, less intense, or take a break......over time you will be able to do this.....speak to your instructor.....let him know your issues....

Talk to your doctor next you speak about your issues....

Slow and Steady wins the race....


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 29, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> That's the worst part of it. The warm up is only the first 10 minutes or so of class. Anyone should be able to push themselves for 10 minutes or so...



One of the most important steps in getting to where you want to be is letting go of "should" and realistically examining "is."

Improving fitness is a progressive activity, which means you have to start wherever you are at and gradually pushing your comfort zone. If you can comfortably handle pushing hard for one minute, then try pushing hard for two minutes. If next week you can handle two minutes comfortably, then start pushing for three. Take yourself out of your comfort zone, but not into your "I'm going to kill myself or quit" zone.


----------



## harlan (Sep 29, 2014)

1. You're not 20 anymore. 'Train smart...not hard'.
2. Having touched death...you can appreciate the moment. Train for the moment, 'the Now', as goals can actually work to undermine motivation if one can't be pragmatic.
3. Humility, grace and humor may be what you should focus on in the beginning. 



Badger1777 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> A few months ago, before joining a martial arts club for the first time in more than 20 years, I was in hospital having came within touching distance of death, following months of illness. Right, that's that important point out of the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 29, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> A few months ago, before joining a martial arts club for the first time in more than 20 years, I was in hospital having came within touching distance of death, following months of illness. Right, that's that important point out of the way.
> 
> ...



Sometimes you have to back up to go forward.. and it took me 5 years to figure that one out... what can I say, I'm slow on the uptake sometimes.

Sent you a PM


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 29, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> it takes me a fair amount of time to get fight ready too - after a fight you back off the intensity of your workouts and then struggle to get back in shape for the next one.
> 
> don't be ashamed - i went to a TKD class a while back and the first 5 minutes had me puffing like mad i really was that out of shape so don't worry fitness takes time and you will get there in the end
> 
> MA's are a personal journey that never ends



Yeah. Ashamed, yeah. Why, pride. Now, pretty chilled about it  Pride in yourself also means the truth. Its frustrating, but bloody great fun too!


----------



## WaterGal (Sep 29, 2014)

If you've been real sick and not able to do anything physically active for a while, and especially if it hasn't been long and your body is likely still healing and all that, then you need to cut yourself a break and work back up SLOWLY.  I know it's frustrating, I've been there, but pace yourself.  Talk to your teacher and see if you can start out doing, say, half the warm-up, and work your way back over a few months.


----------



## Carol (Sep 29, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah. Ashamed, yeah. Why, pride. Now, pretty chilled about it  Pride in yourself also means the truth. Its frustrating, but bloody great fun too!



Setbacks?   They only happen to people in a special club.  We're called "everybody".  We meet for coffee in the morning.  See you there?


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 30, 2014)

Carol said:


> Setbacks?   They only happen to people in a special club.  We're called "everybody".  We meet for coffee in the morning.  See you there?



It is a bit weird for me sometimes. This morning I needed four mugs of coffee before the ride to work. Yesterday morning, I woke up and was zoom zoom mode straight away. Went to the gym and felt great. Had an early night and slept well, but woke up knackered. Enjoy the coffee. Reckon I could do with a marshmallow topped special.


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 30, 2014)

there's more caffine in a cup of tea than there is in coffee  but i get your sentiment 

i lost track of the amount of days that i've woken up and thought - wtf am i doing LoL  and then everything goes flows and you don't think too much of it.......


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 30, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> there's more caffine in a cup of tea than there is in coffee  but i get your sentiment
> 
> i lost track of the amount of days that i've woken up and thought - wtf am i doing LoL  and then everything goes flows and you don't think too much of it.......



Yeah. Actually my very first beverage is usually tea. Just forgot to buy my Tetley when I had shopped last. I switch to coffee at work and I don't have coffee at home.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 23, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> there's more caffine in a cup of tea than there is in coffee  but i get your sentiment



Old post I know but I have to correct something here

There is not more caffeine in a cup of tea than a cup of coffee, actually there is considerably less caffeine in a cup of tea as compared to a cup of coffee. However there is more caffeine in a pound of tea than a pound of coffee and that is where the confusion comes from

But you use so much less tea than coffee per cup you end up with less caffeine in tea per cup than coffee


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 23, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Old post I know but I have to correct something here
> 
> There is not more caffeine in a cup of tea than a cup of coffee, actually there is considerably less caffeine in a cup of tea as compared to a cup of coffee. However there is more caffeine in a pound of tea than a pound of coffee and that is where the confusion comes from
> 
> But you use so much less tea than coffee per cup you end up with less caffeine in tea per cup than coffee



Wouldn't all this be dependent on the specific "type" of coffee and tea, as well as how it's made?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 23, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Wouldn't all this be dependent on the specific "type" of coffee and tea, as well as how it's made?



Not really, unless you steeped a pound of then and made a pound of coffee all at once and then compared them. Or if you made the normal pot of coffee and use an incredibly large amount of tea to make one cup.

There is less caffeine in a cup of tea than a cup of coffee

16oz of tea would make about (mean) 175 cups of tea using a 6oz cup
16oz of coffee makes about 42 cups of coffee based on a 6oz cup


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 23, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not really, unless you steeped a pound of then and made a pound of coffee all at once and then compared them. Or if you made the normal pot of coffee and use an incredibly large amount of tea to make one cup.
> 
> There is less caffeine in a cup of tea than a cup of coffee
> 
> ...



So you're saying that there's no difference in the caffeine content regardless of the type of bean or leaf used? And that it doesn't make any difference how long you steep the tea in the water? Or how the coffee is brewed?

I'm no expert on either, but that seems a little unlikely.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 24, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> So you're saying that there's no difference in the caffeine content regardless of the type of bean or leaf used? And that it doesn't make any difference how long you steep the tea in the water? Or how the coffee is brewed?
> 
> I'm no expert on either, but that seems a little unlikely.



Different types of tea have different levels of Caffeine but all are less than coffee per cup, and virtually all of the caffeine in your tea is used up in the first 10 seconds of steeping, call it unlikely if you want, but it is true, there is less Caffeine in a cup of tea than a cup of coffee,  don't want to believe it...I'm ok with that too

http://www.cspinet.org/new/cafchart.htm#table_coffees

http://lifehacker.com/5790350/the-c...drinks-health-benefits-and-risks-side-by-side


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 24, 2014)

Must admit that growing up in blighty, I was told that traditional tea that we drink at least, doe have more caffeine than tea. I have pretty much subscribed to that viewpoint, however wrong I am then. I would like to try some Russian tea with the traditional round thingy in the glass.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 24, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Must admit that growing up in blighty, I was told that traditional tea that we drink at least, doe have more caffeine than tea. I have pretty much subscribed to that viewpoint, however wrong I am then. I would like to try some Russian tea with the traditional round thingy in the glass.



It is possible, but you are using rather large amount of tea to make one cup.

The confusion comes from the pound of tea vs. a pound of coffee. There is a lot more caffeine in a pound of tea than a pond of coffee but  you use considerably less tea to make a cup/pot of tea than you do a cup/pot of coffee. Also you grind coffee which makes a difference

Russian tea has a strong flavor, but if it is the Russian tea I know it is smoked and that is what makes it taste strong, not so much the level of Caffeine. Try some Lapsang souchong... and is sometimes referred to as Russian Caravan tea and it is smoked because in the old days of the caravans it was kept near the fires at night and it picked up and incredibly smoky flavor


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 24, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> It is possible, but you are using rather large amount of tea to make one cup.
> 
> The confusion comes from the pound of tea vs. a pound of coffee. There is a lot more caffeine in a pound of tea than a pond of coffee but  you use considerably less tea to make a cup/pot of tea than you do a cup/pot of coffee. Also you grind coffee which makes a difference
> 
> Russian tea has a strong flavor, but if it is the Russian tea I know it is smoked and that is what makes it taste strong, not so much the level of Caffeine. Try some Lapsang souchong... and is sometimes referred to as Russian Caravan tea and it is smoked because in the old days of the caravans it was kept near the fires at night and it picked up and incredibly smoky flavor



Thanks. I will take that


----------



## dmax999 (Feb 14, 2015)

Eight months ago I started back up after my illness.  A year of chemotherapy where I could barely stay awake for half an hour and getting out of bed was very difficult, plus radiation and surgery.

I started back with Tai Chi only and was winded from just doing that alone in high stances (that means easy level).  After a month of that, tried getting back into Kung-Fu and had the same issues as you.  I did what I could and kept trying.  Now I think I am in better shape than before I had cancer treatment.  My secret weapon is when I feel like giving up I just think back to not being able to get out of bed and push myself.

However, if you are over heating and your head feels real warm and the room starts spinning take a break and have some water.  Don't drop over from heat stroke, which it sounds like you are having.  If I can get back after what I went through anyone can.


----------

